# Beachwood Park Fishing Report Dec 2 2011



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I went to Beachwood park to if any fish were still there.It was around 2:30pm nice and warm with lite wind.There was only two other people there and two of us were casting jigs and spinners and the other person was using grass shrimp.I started to bring minnows ,but I didn't.There was something breaking the water but I couldn't tell what it was.One person left before sun down and the other person and myself stayed until the sun went down.As soon as the sun get to the top of the trees fish started breaking all along between the two trees in the picture.Now I wished I had minnows,but the other person caught one small yellow perch.Me without bait caught nothing,but maybe I will come back tomorrow with minnows.Even that I didn't catch anything I made two new friends and it still was a great day to go fishing.......................woody


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I went back to Beachwood park sunday 12/3 and still no minnows with me and there is something big hanging just in front of the two trees.They look like nice stripers braking the water on high tide.I know the yellow perch bucks are in there,so I think that mite be what the stripers are eating or they mite be great big mud shad.............woody


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Carp???


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I was wondering if something might be going on at Beachwood soon. I'm guessing that the big female yellow perch will show in full force some time next month or will it be sooner?


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Is this area still covered by a saltwater license? Other than pearch what is swimming around in there?


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes and they weren't carp,maybe great big mud shad or stripers..............woody


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah you need a Salt license to fish there.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Stink-bait said:


> Is this area still covered by a saltwater license? Other than pearch what is swimming around in there?


Pickerel,crappie,catfish,carp,mud shad and stripers........woody


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i read in the gazette that the MRA and county are going to improve beachwood park and maybe put in a kayak/ canoe launch


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

The county doesn't have the funds for it ,so who do you think they want to pay for it...............woody


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I fished there with my kayak three times in march. Not the easiest place to put in a kayak, but can be done as it is now if you have a cart....


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

tacklemake said:


> The county doesn't have the funds for it ,so who do you think they want to pay for it...............woody


i guess the magothy river association, since they lost to the guy on dobbins isl. they need something else to do.

a sit in wouldnt be bad but i wouldnt want to drag my hobie up that hill i was thinking of going under the cable at the comm. ramp on the other side of the bridge


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Wasn't the park once a beach resort?

I kind of like the rustic nature of the place, and would think any development would only ruin it.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think a ski lift would be a nice addition


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> i guess the magothy river association, since they lost to the guy on dobbins isl. they need something else to do.
> 
> a sit in wouldnt be bad but i wouldnt want to drag my hobie up that hill i was thinking of going under the cable at the comm. ramp on the other side of the bridge


Go pass the the walk way ,down the road you will find another path to the water with no hill..........woody


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Woody


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks woody, i'm surprised the pickerel arnt biting usually good for them now


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

They are everywhere .woody


----------

